# Wasserkraft: Jeder fünfte Fisch stirbt!



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Sollten die kleinen Anlagen abgebaut werden



Auf jeden Fall!
Es gibt doch genug Alternativen zur Stromerzeugung.

*Die verursachten Schäden sind immens im Vergleich zum lächerlichen Beitrag zur Stromerzeugung, den die (kleine) Wasserkraft leistet!*

_Am gesamtdeutschen Bruttostromverbrauch hatte die Wasserkraft 2019 einen Anteil von 3,5%._





						Wasserkraft Wasserkraft in Zahlen
					

Der Bundesverband Deutscher Wasserkraftwerke e.V. (BDW) ist die bundesweite Interessenvertretung der deutschen Wasserkraftwerksbetreiber. Sein Ziel ist der Erhalt und der weitere Ausbau der Wasserkraft in Deutschland.



					www.wasserkraft-deutschland.de


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2022)

Und dann liest man das: https://www.wiwo.de/politik/deutsch...uscht-mit-windkraftalternativen/28001480.html

Kam diese Woche auch als Bericht im Radio, dass Söder in Bayern einen Ausbau der Wasserkraftwerke favorisiert.

Einer der Verpächter meines Vereins hat derzeit am mittleren Fluss ein Wasserkraftwerk mit 2 Turbinen im Einsatz und möchte hier 2 weitere bauen. Dazu soll über 6-8 Monate das Wasser um 1,5m abgesenkt werden. Ich gehe davon aus, das wird alles genehmigt. 

Wir zerstören in Bayern die Natur, um 1% mehr Strom auf Basis Wasserkraft zu erzeugen. Die Einflüsterer bei der bayerischen Staatsregierung kommen aus den entsprechenden Interessenverbänden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir zerstören in Bayern die Natur, um 1% mehr Strom auf Basis Wasserkraft zu erzeugen. Die Einflüsterer bei der bayerischen Staatsregierung kommen aus den entsprechenden Interessenverbänden.



Tut euer LAV/LFV etwas dagegen?


----------



## Seele (26. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tut euer LAV/LFV etwas dagegen?


kurz und knapp: Ja 
Aber es ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tut euer LAV/LFV etwas dagegen?



Ich habe mit Biologen des LFV Bayern über das Thema gesprochen. Laut deren Aussage haben sie in den vergangenen Jahren gegen viele Genehmigungsanträge zur Neuerrichtung von Wasserkraftanlagen Widerspruch eingelegt, ohne Erfolg zu haben. Die Antwort lautet, dass die Energiewende Priorität hat.

Die Realität ist ganz nüchtern: Windkraftanlagen sieht man, sterbende Fische nicht. Der Widerstand in der Bevölkerung gegen Windkraftanlagen ist hoch, der gegen Wasserkraftwerke faktisch nicht existent.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2022)

Was ist denn mit Klagen, einstweilen Verfügungen u.ä.?
Machen doch andere Gruppierungen auch immer wenn irgendwo ne Straße gebaut oder ein Wald abgeholzt werden soll.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Klagen, einstweilen Verfügungen u.ä.?
> Machen doch andere Gruppierungen auch immer wenn irgendwo ne Straße gebaut oder ein Wald abgeholzt werden soll.



Den Vereinen sind die Hände gebunden. Wenn ich auch nur andeuten würde, was ich vom Thema Wasserkraft halte, wäre für meinen Verein das Gewässer nach Ablauf des Pachtvertrags verloren. Viele andere Vereine würden sich freuen.
Der Bezirksverband scheut offensichtlich aus ähnlichen Gründen den Konflikt, denn die großen Verbandsgewässer gehören den Kommunen, die hier teils das Thema Wasserkraft promoten.

Bzgl. des Landesverbands kenne ich die politischen Überlegungen nicht.

Bleiben NABU & Co. Keine Ahnung, warum die still bleiben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bleiben NABU & Co. Keine Ahnung, warum die still bleiben.


die verdienen doch daran, die verkaufen doch "grünen Strom"
Und das Fische für den NABU allenfalls als Futter für Vögel von Bedeutung sind, ist doch wohl hinlänglich bekannt


----------



## Astacus74 (26. Januar 2022)

Wie schon gesagt bei denen hört der Naturschutz unter der Wasseroberfläche auf.


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (26. Januar 2022)

Wasserkraftanlagen sind durchaus sinnvoll - *aber *- wie bei allen anderen Erzeugern steht 
nur der Gewinn auf dem Plan - nein ich möchte es nicht zu weit ausbreiten -
genau wie wir unsere Bewässerungsanlagen für das " Havel Ländische Obstanbaugebiet "
gegen Fische verteidigen mußten ,durch Rechen und Elektrosperren so könnten es die 
Energieerzeuger auch tun - aber das sind ja Kosten -


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Wasserkraftanlagen sind durchaus sinnvoll - *aber *- wie bei allen anderen Erzeugern steht
> nur der Gewinn auf dem Plan - nein ich möchte es nicht zu weit ausbreiten -
> genau wie wir unsere Bewässerungsanlagen für das " Havel Ländische Obstanbaugebiet "
> gegen Fische verteidigen mußten ,durch Rechen und Elektrosperren so könnten es die
> Energieerzeuger auch tun - aber das sind ja Kosten -



Als studierter Kraftwerksbauer und mit einigem Hintergrund in Strömungsmechanik muss ich dir da widersprechen. Der Schaden durch die Tötung von Fischen ist ja nur ein Teilaspekt der negativen Auswirkungen von Wasserkraftwerken. Der fast noch bedeutendere Aspekt sind die veränderten Strömungsverhältnisse vor den Turbinen, die zu massiven Sedimentablagerungen mit allen negativen Auswirkungen führen.
Diese Sedimente fehlen dann natürlich unterhalb der Kraftwerke als Nährstoffträger. Siehe hier: https://www.lfu.bayern.de/pressemitteilungen/c/1364977/13-20-erste-sedimentbilanz-donau

Noch ein Aspekt: Zur Reinigung der Rechen vor den Turbinen und zu Wartungszwecken müssen mehrmals im Jahr stundenweise massive Wasserabsenkungen durchgeführt werden. Da liegen dann mal schnell Sandbänke im Trockenen und der Besatz geht über's Wehr.


----------



## MarkusZ (26. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Klagen, einstweilen Verfügungen u.ä.?


Kommt natürlich auch auf die Klageberechtigung an.

Der Landesfischereiverband besitzt in Bayern das Verbandsklagerecht in Umweltsachen, könnte also auch klagen, wenn er keine Fischereireche an den betroffenen Gwässern hat.

Hat er auch schon mehrmals erfolgreich getan,

Zum Beispiel wurde letzes Jahr ein  Schachtkraftwerk an der Saalach in Bad Reichenhall verhindert.

Further Bach oder Ramsauer Ache wären andere Beispiele.

Der LFV BY ist auch im "Fluss-Bündnis" gegen unnötige kleine WKAs aktiv.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> wäre für meinen Verein das Gewässer nach Ablauf des Pachtvertrags verloren.


Da muss man nicht nur beim Thema Kleinwasserkraftwerke vorsichtig sein.


----------



## MarkusZ (26. Januar 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da liegen dann mal schnell Sandbänke im Trockenen und der Besatz geht über's Wehr.


Nicht nur Sandbänke, z.T. auch Nebengewässer, Altarme etc.,  

Mit der Einhaltung von Restwassermengen o.ä.  nehmen es auch nicht alle Betreiber so genau.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Nicht nur Sandbänke, z.T. auch Nebengewässer, Altarme etc.,
> 
> Mit der Einhaltung von Restwassermengen o.ä.  nehmen es auch nicht alle Betreiber so genau.








So sieht das dann aus, wenn der Fluß abgesenkt wird.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Januar 2022)

Ich finde eine Sterblichkeit von <25% beim Passieren der Turbine sehr wenig. 
Die Anlagen sind ja angeblich so konzipiert, dass die Wanderung über FAAs oder anderen Bypass-Anlagen stattfindet. Zusätzlich müssen die Turbinen Eingänge mit engen Schutzgittern versehen werden.

Da es offensichtlich immer noch massive Fischschäden gibt, stimmt etwas mit den Angaben der WKA Betreiber nicht.

Wer ist eigentlich für die Prüfung und Wartung der Bypässe zuständig? (Aalrohre unter der Oberfläche setzen sich gerne zu- wie kann man das feststellen?)


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Da es offensichtlich immer noch massive Fischschäden gibt, stimmt etwas mit den Angaben der WKA Betreiber nicht.


hast Du Anderes erwartet?


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich für die Prüfung und Wartung der Bypässe zuständig? (Aalrohre unter der Oberfläche setzen sich gerne zu


Im Rahmen der "guten fachlichen Praxis" überprüfen die Betreiber das selbst.

Das Fischtreppen, Bypässe usw. nur unzulänglich funktionieren ist ja in Fachkreisen auch nichts Neues.
nur der Öffentlichkeit wird vorgegaukelt, was man doch alles unternimmt um die Durchgängigkeit zu gewährleisten.
In Wahrheit werden immer die billigsten (Schein)Lösungen realisiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2022)

Gerade noch etwas zum Thema gefunden:








						"Der stille Tod der Fische"
					

Christoph Walders Dokumentarfilm zeigt die Auswirkungen von Uferverbauungen und Wasserkraftwerken am Inn; aus Sicht der Fische.




					www.salto.bz


----------



## Frankenstone (30. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die verdienen doch daran, die verkaufen doch "grünen Strom"
> Und das Fische für den NABU allenfalls als Futter für Vögel von Bedeutung sind, ist doch wohl hinlänglich bekannt


Sorry, ich bin wohl inzwischen zu blöd die "zitieren" Funktion richtig anzuwenden oder hab zu wenig Geduld um auszuprobieren.
Ich versuche seit mehr als 2 Jahrzehnten mit Leuten von den Grünen, BUND, NABU über Wasserkraft zu reden, die ich auch persönlich mal gut kannte.
Die drehen sich fast alle kommentarlos rum und ab dann ist man "persona non grata".
Dennoch bin ich der Meinung dass es hilft mit denen zu reden, auch wenn ich nur wenige überzeugen konnte. Wenn sie es oft genug höhren hilfts vielleich und steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das Fischtreppen, Bypässe usw. nur unzulänglich funktionieren ist ja in Fachkreisen auch nichts Neues.


Oder sie werden, obwohl sehr gut funktionierend, wieder zurück gebaut.
Siehe, die Fischtreppe Geesthach.








						Defekte Fischtreppe in Geesthacht: Endstation für den Stint
					

Die Stintbestände drohen einzubrechen, weil die Fischtreppe in Geesthacht ganz oder teilweise außer Betrieb ist. Die Frage ist: Wer kümmert sich?




					taz.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Die drehen sich fast alle kommentarlos rum und ab dann ist man "persona non grata".


genau so läuft es. 
Und wenn Du zufällig selbst vom Fach bist, ist damit deine Kariere quasi beendet.
Schließlich sitzt mittlerweile in fast jeder Amtsstube einer von denen


----------



## Colophonius (30. Januar 2022)

Ich kann übrigens das Lesen der Studie sehr empfehlen, um die Ergebnisse besser interpretieren zu können.  Ist ja auch dort verlinkt. Spannend fand ich z.B., dass bei der Brasse die höchste Mortalität festgestellt wurde. Das überrascht bei der Körperform natürlich nicht. Ebenso gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Turbinenarten. Wichtig ist auch, dass hier die Mortalität bei Fischen gemessen wurde, die tatsächlich in die Wasserkraftwerke hereingeschwommen sind. Eine Aussage, wieviel Prozent der Fische überhaupt in die Turbine geraten und wieviele daran vorbeischwimmen (Fischtreppe etc.) und unbehelligt bleiben, wird dadurch nicht getroffen.


----------



## feko (30. Januar 2022)

"Rhein: Warum Lachse nicht in den Fluss zurückkehren - WELT" https://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/ar...-Lachse-nicht-in-den-Fluss-zurueckkehren.html


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Januar 2022)

feko schrieb:


> "Rhein: Warum Lachse nicht in den Fluss zurückkehren - WELT" https://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/ar...-Lachse-nicht-in-den-Fluss-zurueckkehren.html


Hallo,

stimmt wahrscheinlich fast alles, was da so steht. Aber der Hauptgrund dürfte sein, dass der eigentliche Rheinlachs ausgestorben ist und die "Besiedlungsprogramme" eben nur Flickschusterei sind.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (31. Januar 2022)

Habe nie verstanden, warum WKAs ohne funktionierenden Fischabstieg noch betrieben werden können und nicht alle ansässigen Vereine unterhalb der Turbinen Reusen aufstellen, um die Nichtfunktionsfähigkeit nachweisen zu können.
Das muss in den großen Zeitungen auf die Titelseite


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Habe nie verstanden, warum WKAs ohne funktionierenden Fischabstieg noch betrieben werden können





rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> es gibt wohl nicht wirklich welche





rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> und nicht alle ansässigen Vereine unterhalb der Turbinen Reusen aufstellen, um die Nichtfunktionsfähigkeit nachweisen zu können.





rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ob sie dafür eine Genehmigung bekommen?





rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das muss in den großen Zeitungen auf die Titelseite >>





rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> definitiv


----------



## fishhawk (31. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> dass der eigentliche Rheinlachs ausgestorben ist



Ist ähnlich wie bei den in DE ausgestorbenen Stören.

Da mussten ja auch die Franzosen oder sogar die Kanadier mit Besatzmaterial aushelfen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Habe nie verstanden, warum WKAs ohne funktionierenden Fischabstieg noch betrieben werden können und nicht alle ansässigen Vereine unterhalb der Turbinen Reusen aufstellen, um die Nichtfunktionsfähigkeit nachweisen zu können.
> Das muss in den großen Zeitungen auf die Titelseite



Man will weder Kohle, noch Öl, Kernkraft und Gas zur Stromerzeugung. Dann wird's halt eng. Die Grünen wollen 2% der Fläche Deutschlands zum Bebau mit Windkraftanlagen reservieren. Das sind 7000km2. Dazu kommt der geplante Ausbau der Offshore-Windparks: https://www.wind-energie.de/fileadm...s_Offshore-Windenergieausbaus_-_Jahr_2020.pdf

Einfach mal überlegen, was das alles für Eingriffe in die Natur sind. Aber irgendwo muss der Strom halt herkommen. Und der Bedarf wird sich laut seriösen Studien bis 2040 verdoppeln (E-Mobilität, Wasserstoff, Digitalisierung, Heizung, ...)


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Einfach mal überlegen, was das alles für Eingriffe in die Natur sind.


Gegen den Bau von Windrädern regt sich vielerorts aber schon deutlich Widerstand.

Nicht nur von der 10H-Fraktion, sondern auch von LBV, NABU etc. 

Beim Stichwort "Rotmilan" laufen da die Drähte glühend heiß. 

Würde man ähnlich strenge Anforderungen an den Bau und Betrieb von Wasserkraftanlagen stellen, deren Auswirken auf Ökosysteme und Artenschutz wesentlich massiver sind, sähen unsere Flüsse und Fischbestände wohl deutlich besser aus.

Dass Maßnahmen zum langfristigen, globalen Klimaschutz oft konträr  zum regionalen, aktuellen Umwelt- und Naturschutz wirken, ist leider Realität.


----------



## feko (1. Februar 2022)

Ein bisschen geht es vom Thema ab, aber trotzdem :
Ich mußte mal einen Zulauf für ein Kleinwasserkraftwerk ausbaggern. 
Der Zulauf war mit Vegetation und Sedimenten zugewachsen. 
War so auf eine Länge von ca 80 Metern. 
Was ich da an Aalen raus geholt habe war einiges. 
Hab die in Eimern gehältert und nach ein paar Stück unterhalb des Kraftwerks wieder rein gesetzt. 
Die Aale hatten dort wohl viel Nahrung und Deckung. 
Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt. 
Hatte natürlich sehr schlechte Laune deswegen und paar Jahre später sollte ich es wieder machen, hab aber die Arbeit verweigert. 
Also musste Kollege ran. 
Er hat zum Glück auch so gehandelt mit dem umsetzen nachdem ich ihn drauf aufmerksam gemacht habe. 
Wahrscheinlich sind bei dieser Aktion etliche Aale und sonstige Fische gerade zu in die Turbine geschwommen. 
Wirklich traurig. Muß da immer wenn ich in der Nähe bin dran denken. 
Alles schon lange her. 
Vor dem Kraftwerk ist eine Information wie toll und Umweltschonend doch Wasserkraft ist und sie mehr ausgebaut werden muss. 
Die Passanten sehen aber leider nicht was ich gesehen habe.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (1. Februar 2022)

An der Uni in Magdeburg entwickelt man jetzt Roboterfische, mit denen Wasserkraftturbinen auf ihre Gefährlichkeit für Fische untersucht werden können. Dauert wohl noch ne Weile, bis die zum Einsatz kommen, aber vielleicht ein kleiner Lichtblick .

https://www.mdr.de/wissen/wasserkraft-toedlich-fuer-fische-100.html


----------



## Rheinangler (1. Februar 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Ein bisschen geht es vom Thema ab, aber trotzdem :
> Ich mußte mal einen Zulauf für ein Kleinwasserkraftwerk ausbaggern.
> Der Zulauf war mit Vegetation und Sedimenten zugewachsen.
> War so auf eine Länge von ca 80 Metern.
> ...


Das ist ein Hauptproblem - es ist nicht sichtbar, was unter der Wasseroberfläche los ist. 
Alles was Federn und Fell trägt wird auf Teufel komm raus geschützt - Fische werden nicht wahrgenommen. Sagste als Angler was dagegen, erklärt man einen für verrückt - schließlich sind wir Angler ja die Tierquäler, die die Fische fangen und töten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gegen den Bau von Windrädern regt sich vielerorts aber schon deutlich Widerstand.
> 
> ...



Bleibt die Frage: Wo kommt zukünftig unser Strom her? Irgendwas/irgendeinen beißen die berühmten Hunde.   

Meine Frau ist z.B. entsetzt über den Pragmatismus, mit dem die skandinavischen Länder gerade ihre Atomendlager anlegen. Sie mag aber auch keine geschredderten Vögel oder Fische. Und sie findet die Tagebaue in meiner Heimat in der Oberlausitz mit ihrer Umweltzerstörung irre. Sie sitzt aber auch gerade vor ihrem Computer und musste selbst lachen, als ich sie fragte, wo denn nun der Strom für das Teil herkommen soll.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wo kommt zukünftig unser Strom her?


Ich vermute mal zu einem nicht unbeträchtlichen Teil aus Importen.

Im Abschalten ist die Politik ja wesentlich schneller als im Ausbau der regenerativen Energieträger.

Bestes Beispiel Baden Württemberg, da sind Stromimporte m.W. schon die  größte Einzelquelle am Bruttostromverbrauch und der Anteil der erneuerbaren Energien auch wesentlich geringer als in Bayern.  Der Effekt wird sich Ende des Jahres noch verstärken, wenn Neckarwestheim vom Netz geht.  Auch dessen Leistung wird wohl größtenteils durch Importe, auch von französischem Atomstrom gedeckt oder polnischem Kohlestrom, werden müssen, weil es in "The Länd" beim Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien auch nicht besonders flott voran geht.

Trotzdem wir BW meistens  gelobt,  Bayern dagegen regelmäßig gescholten, wenn es ums Thema Energiewende geht.

Klimaschutz, der nicht auf Kosten von Natur-, Umwelt- und Artenschutz geht, dürfte auf absehbare Zeit kaum möglich sein.

Welche Übel nun die jeweils kleineren sind, lässt sich sicher trefflich diskutieren.

Als Angler sind mir aber Windräder oder PV schon weniger suspekt als Wasserkraftwerke.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal zu einem nicht unbeträchtlichen Teil aus Importen.
> 
> Im Abschalten ist die Politik ja wesentlich schneller als im Ausbau der regenerativen Energieträger.


Ich denke, in der Politik ist dies schon lange bekannt, bzw. Bestandteil der Planung!
Man lässt nur den dummen Wähler für ein paar Jahre den Traum von der erneuerbaren Energie leben.
Einziger Erfolg dieser Energie Politik, es wird für alle teuer, aber deshalb nicht etwa effizient.


fishhawk schrieb:


> Als Angler sind mir aber Windräder oder PV schon weniger suspekt als Wasserkraftwerke.


Die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera?
Diese Windräder sind zunächst mal Landschaft zerstörend und schreddern vom Storch bis zur Fledermaus alles was in ihren Radius gerät.
Die Wasserkraft mit den bekannten Problemen, welche hier nicht weiter erläutert werden müssen.

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinangler (2. Februar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich denke, in der Politik ist dies schon lange bekannt, bzw. Bestandteil der Planung!
> Man lässt nur den dummen Wähler für ein paar Jahre den Traum von der erneuerbaren Energien leben.
> Einziger Erfolg dieser Energie Politik, es wird für alle teuer, aber deshalb nicht etwa effizient.
> 
> ...


Das Problem an allen natürlich betriebenen Energiequellen ist, dass diese nicht immer und vor allem gut planbar in ausreichender bzw. passender Menge liefern. Ganz ohne Strom produzierende Kraftwerke wird es also nicht gehen - die Frage ist für mich, welche Art von Kraftwerk die beste ist.

Kohlestrom ist für mich persönlich ein völliges NO - GO. Allein schon die auf ewig geschändeten Landschaften reichen mir als Argument. 
Es muss sich daher etwas ändern - sofort und nicht erst in 3 Generationen. Je eher wir es anpacken, je besser. Hätte man die Begradigung von Flüssen bzw. die Anpassung von Flüssen an den Bedarf der Industriealisierung oder den Ausbau von Wasserkraft-, bzw. Fischschrederanlagen in Flüssen frühzeitig gestoppt bzw. im Einklang mit der Natur vollzogen, müsste heutzutage nicht soviel Rückbau betrieben werden und auch die Wiederansiedlungsprogramme von Lachs und Co. im mittlerweile wieder sauberem Rheinwasser würden besser fruchten.

Auch wenn es ein zähes Thema ist - ich bin völlig überzeugt davon, dass wir mit unserem Planeten bewusster umgehen müssen, Recourcen möglichst schonen sollten, Erderwärmung und CO2 Ausstoß verringern müssen.  Wir kommen daher an einer maximalen Nutzung von erneuerbaren / natürlich vorhandenen sauberen Energien nicht vorbei.

Natürlich können wir in Deutschland oder Europa die Welt nicht im Alleingang retten - aber den Kopf in den Sand stecken und einfach weiter zu machen wie immer dürfen wir als Industrienation auch nicht.

Das Strom, wenn er denn möglichst sauber hergestellt wurde, ein wichtiger Baustein für die Deckung des zukünftigen Energiebedarfs sein wird steht für mich außer Frage.

Am saubersten und schonendsten für die Stromerzeugung, aber auch am einfachsten für jedermann umzusetzen, erscheint mir aktuell die PV Technik. Diese Technik kann auf vielen alten Gebäuden nachgerüstet werden, auch auf großflächigen Industriehallen. PV Strom ist auch nicht auf (fehlende) Stromtrassen angewiesen - er ist immer dort vorhanden, wo er auch benötigt wird. Da ist immer noch viel ungenutzte Fläche vorhanden und daher auch noch viel Luft nach oben.
Meine PV wird nun ein Jahr alt und ich bereue, dass ich die Installation auf meinem Eigenheim nicht viel eher gemacht habe. Privat war ich im Sommer Strom autark - ich habe zusätzlich einen Speicher installiert, der aufgrund seiner Größe auch noch maximal gefördert wurde. Lediglich 3-4 Monate im Winter ist meine PV nicht in der Lage meinen privaten Bedarf an Strom zu decken. 

Als alleinige Lösung ist PV natürlich nicht geeignet, aber als sehr wichtiger Baustein zum Gesamtbild schon. Gerade bei dem zu erwartenden stark steigenden Bedarf nach Energie in Form von Strom sollte beim Thema PV politisch nochmal Vollgas gegeben werden, denn hier kann wirklich jeder Einzelne seinen Beitrag leisten und auch seine persönliche Energiebilanz aufbessern.

Sorry für´s abweichen vorm Ursprungsthema -  Wasserkraft finde ich in Deutschland und vor allem in Flüssen ebenfalls Mist. Wenn man Wasserreservoirs mit Pumpstationen quasi als indirekten Stromspeicher nutzt, finde ich sie allerdings gut. Das geht nur in Deutschland so gut wie nirgendewo.

 Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Kohlestrom ist für mich persönlich ein völliges NO - GO. Allein schon die auf ewig geschändeten Landschaften reichen mir als Argument.










Ich bin hier im Windschatten von diesem Kraftwerk (Niederaußem) aufgewachsen.
Damals noch ohne Entschwefelung, inzwischen kommt angeblich fast nur noch Wasserdampf raus?
Was ich damit sagen will, diese Landschaft ist bereits geschändet, was jetzt aber noch verstärkt wird durch eine Invasion von Windpropellern.
Diese Grube ist erschlossen und wird auch optisch so bleiben, es wird Jahrzehnte dauern dies zu rekultivieren.
Es liegen dort aber noch ca.2,5 Millarden Tonnen Braunkohle, welche aber wegen dem Ausstieg zu 2038 nicht mehr gefördert wird.
Wir werden dannach Kohle etwa aus China importieren?
Für mich ist dies nur dumm, sich politisch von einer krähenden Greta an die Wand fahren zu lassen!





Jürgen


----------



## Rheinangler (2. Februar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin hier im Windschatten von diesem Kraftwerk (Niederaußem) aufgewachsen.
> Damals noch ohne Entschwefelung, inzwischen kommt angeblich fast nur noch Wasserdampf raus?
> Was ich damit sagen will, diese Landschaft ist bereits geschändet, was jetzt aber noch verstärkt wird durch eine Invasion von Windpropellern.
> Diese Grube ist erschlossen und wird auch optisch so bleiben, es wird Jahrzehnte dauern dies zu rekultivieren.
> ...


Hallo Jürgen,

es ist sicher nicht alles gut, was sich aktuell in Sachen Energiepolitik in Deutschland abspielt - vielleicht ist sogar sehr viel eher sehr schlecht gelaufen und das nicht erst seit Beginn der Ampel Regierung. Ein großer, vor allem pauschaler Greta Freund bin ich tatsächlich auch nicht, zumal das Mädel natürlich von Interessengemeinschaften instrumentalisiert wurde und wird.

Ein Ding nehme ich Ihr allerdings nicht übel, bzw. rechne ich Ihr sogar hoch an - sie hat global und auf sehr einprägende Weise auf eine der größten Herausforderungen der Menschheit aufmerksam gemacht.

Und das ist der Klimawandel mit all seinen dramatischen Auswirkungen auf das Leben aller Menschen auf unserem Planeten - von dem wir übrigens nur einen haben....

Die Auswirkungen sind schon jetzt erheblich und werden zur globalen Katastrophe führen, wenn wir - also die gesamte Menschheit - nicht nachhaltiger werden und unseren Planeten so behandeln wie es sich gehört. Wir sägen uns gerade den Ast ab auf dem wir sitzen, bohren ein Loch in unser Boot mitten auf dem Ozean.

Es gibt auch hier unterschiedliche Meinungen. Es gibt auch Menschen die abstreiten, dass der Klimawandel stark vom Menschen beeinflusst wird bzw. behaupten, dass er überhaupt vorhanden ist. Hat man so einen Denkansatz, lebt es sich natürlich leichter. Warum soll man Gewohnheiten ändern, wenn es eh keinen Einfluss hat....?
CO2 - vorher gebunden in fossilen Reservoiren - in die Athmophäre pusten, es gibt bald mehr Plastikmüll in Flüssen und Meeren als Fische, dramatisches Artensterben gerade auch bei Insekten, Regenwälder abholzen - wie lange soll das alles noch gut gehen? Das sind alles Dinge, die uns als Menschheit letztendlich einholen - auch wenn wir sie als Einzelner direkt vielleicht nicht zu spüren bekommen.

Ich für meinen Teil habe allerdings keinen Zweifel daran, dass alleine die Existenz und der Starke Wachstum unserer Spezies massiven Einfluss auf unseren Planeten hat.

Natürlich muss mich oder Dich das persönlich nicht jucken - die Auswirkungen werden wir beide eh nicht mehr zu spüren bekommen. Vielleicht aber unsere Kinder oder deren Kinder. Und genau da liegt das Problem - die Auswirkungen sind immer erst für nachfolgende Generationen spürbar. Der Klimawandel ist rasant und doch zu langsam, damit er aktuell lebende Menschen ausreichend ängstigt.

Ob wir die aktuell sichtbaren Auswirkungen noch rückgängig machen können kann ich auch nicht beurteilen. Wir können aber zumindest den aktuellen Status versuchen zu halten, was schon schwer genug wird. Weiter so ist daher keine Option für mich - auch nicht bei der Braunkohle, wo das Loch ja eh schon da ist, die Landschaft bereits verschandelt ist usw.... Das die Kraftwerksbetreiber hierzu noch eine andere Position vertreten überrascht mich nicht besonders.

Zeitgleicher politisch gewollter Kohle- und Atomausstieg in Deutschland - ohne echte Alternativen zu schaffen - war auch keine clevere Idee. Da sind wir uns völlig einig. Das hat Mutti verbockt und verpennt. Ich habe nie verstanden, dass sie damit durchgekommen ist. Die jetzigen Versorgungsprobleme waren schon vor langer Zeit absehbar und hätten frühzeitig angegangen werden können, nein müssen!!

Wenn ich nun wählen müsste und dürfte, würde ich lieber wieder moderne AKW´s als grundlastfähige Energielieferanten temporär und nur so lange wie nötig ans Netz nehmen. Fossiles Gas aus Russland kaufen zu müssen ist geostrategisch eher suboptimal; Atomstrom aus Frankreich nicht notwendig und lächerlich - weil könnten wir selber machen; Kohlestrom aus Polen - macht es auch nicht besser, könnten wir auch selber - halte ich aber für den falschen Weg.

Alles nicht so einfach....  - weiter so ist zwar einfach, aber zu kurzfristig gedacht.

Gruss, Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Zeitgleicher politisch gewollter Kohle- und Atomausstieg in Deutschland - ohne echte Alternativen zu schaffen - war auch keine clevere Idee. Da sind wir uns völlig einig. Das hat Mutti verbockt und verpennt. Ich habe nie verstanden, dass sie damit durchgekommen ist. Die jetzigen Versorgungsprobleme waren schon vor langer Zeit absehbar und hätten frühzeitig angegangen werden können, nein müssen





> Wenn ich nun wählen müsste und dürfte, würde ich lieber wieder moderne AKW´s als grundlastfähige Energielieferanten temporär und nur so lange wie nötig ans Netz nehmen. Fossiles Gas aus Russland kaufen zu müssen ist geostrategisch eher suboptimal; Atomstrom aus Frankreich nicht notwendig und lächerlich - weil könnten wir selber machen; Kohlestrom aus Polen - macht es auch nicht besser, könnten wir auch selber - halte ich aber für den falschen Weg.


Schön, dass wir hiermit einer Meinung sind.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Zeitgleicher politisch gewollter Kohle- und Atomausstieg in Deutschland - ohne echte Alternativen zu schaffen - war auch keine clevere Idee. Da sind wir uns völlig einig. Das hat Mutti verbockt und verpennt. Ich habe nie verstanden, dass sie damit durchgekommen ist. Die jetzigen Versorgungsprobleme waren schon vor langer Zeit absehbar und hätten frühzeitig angegangen werden können, nein müssen!!


Hallo,

das ist richtig und wir können unseren Strombedarf (Hochindustrieland mit 83 Millionen Einwohnern) nicht aus PV und Windkraft decken, zudem unser Strombedarf in den nächsten Jahrzehnten auch noch erheblich ansteigen wird. Dies müsste eigentlich jedem klar sein, der auch nur die rechnerischen Fähigkeiten eines normal entwickelten zehnjährigen Menschen (ich hoffe, das ist gendergerecht) hat. Aber Ideologien waren noch nie gute Ratgeber. Ich komme nicht umhin zu denken, dass da die Verantwortlichen in den letzten rund 25 Jahren nicht gerade die hellsten Sterne am Firmament waren. Die Rechnung bekommen wir alle noch, gut ich vielleicht nicht mehr so, da ich ja schon älter bin, aber die jüngeren werden es schon noch merken. Erste Anzeichen haben wir ja jetzt schon; sehr teure Energiekosten und über Zuschüsse dazu wird ja schon beraten. Wäre dies von Anfang an besser durchgedacht gewesen, wäre die nicht nötig. Aber wie sagte einst Fontane so treffend: "Gegen eine Dummheit, die gerade in Mode ist, kommt keine Klugheit auf".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo Jürgen , Deine eingestellten Bilder hatte ich mir schon als Plakate an den E-Tankstellen
vorgestellt  *-mein Tank - mein Vergaser *
Aber wie lange würde so eine Plakatwand da stehen und währe das u.U. eine kostenintensive 
Ordnungswidrigkeit ?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Februar 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Am saubersten und schonendsten für die Stromerzeugung, aber auch am einfachsten für jedermann umzusetzen, erscheint mir aktuell die PV Technik. Diese Technik kann auf vielen alten Gebäuden nachgerüstet werden, auch auf großflächigen Industriehallen. PV Strom ist auch nicht auf (fehlende) Stromtrassen angewiesen - er ist immer dort vorhanden, wo er auch benötigt wird. Da ist immer noch viel ungenutzte Fläche vorhanden und daher auch noch viel Luft nach oben.
> Meine PV wird nun ein Jahr alt und ich bereue, dass ich die Installation auf meinem Eigenheim nicht viel eher gemacht habe. Privat war ich im Sommer Strom autark - ich habe zusätzlich einen Speicher installiert, der aufgrund seiner Größe auch noch maximal gefördert wurde. Lediglich 3-4 Monate im Winter ist meine PV nicht in der Lage meinen privaten Bedarf an Strom zu decken.
> 
> Als alleinige Lösung ist PV natürlich nicht geeignet, aber als sehr wichtiger Baustein zum Gesamtbild schon. Gerade bei dem zu erwartenden stark steigenden Bedarf nach Energie in Form von Strom sollte beim Thema PV politisch nochmal Vollgas gegeben werden, denn hier kann wirklich jeder Einzelne seinen Beitrag leisten und auch seine persönliche Energiebilanz aufbessern.
> ...



Hallo Rheinangler,
PV Anlagen in Kombination mit WPs sind in den Sommermonaten ausreichend, aber in den Wintermonaten und Heizungssaison von November - März liefern PV Anlagen fast nichts, während gleichzeitig der Strombedarf riesig ist. 
Besonders wenn Altbauten mit WPs ausgestattet werden sollen, so ist zumindest der Plan, haben diese mit Luftkühlung und einer hohen benötigten Vorlauftemperatur im Winter einen katastrophalen Wirkungsgrad.
Ich hätte es lieber, wenn in Ortsteilen lokale Windkraftanlagen als Investitionsobjekte mit Strom für den Eigenverbrauch angeboten werden, als so viel Geld in eine eigene PV reinzustecken. 
Im Winter und in besonders der Nacht haben wir wenigstens öfter Wind als Sonne .

Da protestiert aber der Nabu, da man die geliebten geschredderten Vögel und Fledermäuse sieht, während die weniger beliebten geschredderte Fische unsichtbar bleiben.


----------



## Rheinangler (2. Februar 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hallo Rheinangler,
> PV Anlagen in Kombination mit WPs sind in den Sommermonaten ausreichend, aber in den Wintermonaten und Heizungssaison von November - März liefern PV Anlagen fast nichts, während gleichzeitig der Strombedarf riesig ist.
> Besonders wenn Altbauten mit WPs ausgestattet werden sollen, so ist zumindest der Plan, haben diese mit Luftkühlung und einer hohen benötigten Vorlauftemperatur im Winter einen katastrophalen Wirkungsgrad.
> Ich hätte es lieber, wenn in Ortsteilen lokale Windkraftanlagen als Investitionsobjekte mit Strom für den Eigenverbrauch angeboten werden, als so viel Geld in eine eigene PV reinzustecken.
> ...


Deinen Ansatz kann ich nicht beurteilen - ich weiss nicht, ob 1 Windrad im Ortsteil (...wie soll das baulich gehen..??) wirklich soviel besser im Vergleich zu ganz vielen privaten PV Anlagen steht, die auch auf altem Baubestand erstellt werden könnten. 
Rein gefühlsmäßig kann mir das allerdings nicht vorstellen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es in der Realität nicht umsetzbar ist. Keiner will so ein Bauwerk in unmittelbarer Nähe zu seinem Wohnsitz haben - ich auch nicht. Da ist mir die schwarz glänzende, schicke PV Anlage auf dem Dach lieber...

Alternative Energien werden in absehbarer Zeit sowieso nicht ausreichen, den stark steigenden Strombedarf zu decken. Wir sprechen ja nicht nur von privaten Haushalten. Die Industrie verbraucht eine deutlich größere Menge an Strom. Das Bedarfsprofil bekommt man nicht mit derart unsicheren weil schwankenden Stromerzeugern wie Windkraft und PV abgedeckt. 

Es bedarf daher auf jeden Fall auch kluge Ansätze den erzeugbaren Strom auch zu bevorraten, damit dieser bei Bedarf auch abgerufen werden kann. Die Abdeckung der Bedarfsspitzen gewährleisten im Moment nur Kraftwerke, die halt auf Knopfdruck liefern können. 
Im Sommer stehen zum Beispiel die Windräder teilweise still - nicht weil sie kaputt sind, sondern weil der Windstrom im Netz nicht benötigt wird. PV - Anlagen lassen sich halt nicht abstellen und liefern maximal je nach Sonnenschein.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Rheinangler schrieb:


> Im Sommer stehen zum Beispiel die Windräder teilweise still - nicht weil sie kaputt sind, sondern weil der Windstrom im Netz nicht benötigt wird.


Was aber nicht zwangsläufig heißen muss, dass die Windräder dann kein Geld verdienen - Stichwort Geisterstrom.

Außerdem werden ja die ersten WKAs und  PVAs schon wieder abgerissen, weil  die Förderdauer abgelaufen ist.

Es müssen also nicht nur mehr neue Anlagen gebaut werden, sondern auch der Verlust dieser Altanlagen kompensiert werden. Nicht nur der Abbau der fossilen Kraftwerke.

Das wird auf absehbare Zeit wohl nur mit Importen klappen und die dann eben auch aus Nuklearstrom und Kohlestrom..

Dass es manchen Politiker scheinbar schon  reicht, wenn der in Deutschland produzierte Strom irgendwann regenerativ sein wird, und man den in DE verbrauchten Strom nicht erwähnt, wird wohl unterschiedliche Ursachen haben.

Dass die EU die in der Novelle des EEG vorgesehene zusätzliche Förderung der kleinen Wasserkraft gekippt hat, finde ich jedenfalls gut.
Die Schäden für die Ökosysteme und Fischbestände wiegt der  aus meiner Sicht sehr  bescheidene Nutzen beim Klimaschutz nicht auf.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Außerdem werden ja die ersten WKAs und  PVAs schon wieder abgerissen, weil  die Förderdauer abgelaufen ist.



Da gab es vor geraumer Zeit auf welt.de (afaik) einen Artikel, wo in Brandenburg die WKA's abgerissen wurden, weil die Förderdauer abgelaufen war und der Betrieb sich nicht mehr lohnte. Das kann es ja echt nicht sein! Was soll das für eine Energiewende sein, wenn der Strom langsam immer teurer bis unbezahlbar für bestimmte Bevölkerungsschichten wird?


----------



## Rheinangler (3. Februar 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Da gab es vor geraumer Zeit auf welt.de (afaik) einen Artikel, wo in Brandenburg die WKA's abgerissen wurden, weil die Förderdauer abgelaufen war und der Betrieb sich nicht mehr lohnte. Das kann es ja echt nicht sein! Was soll das für eine Energiewende sein, wenn der Strom langsam immer teurer bis unbezahlbar für bestimmte Bevölkerungsschichten wird?


Bei uns in der Region habe ich auch schon von Abrissen älterer Anlagen gehört. Allerdings wurde dann an gleicher Stelle eine WKA der neuesten, leistungsstärkeren Generation aufgebaut. Das liegt letzlich daran, dass die Genehmigungen für neue Standorte sehr schwierig, bis unmöglich zu bekommen sind und die Betreiber natürlich gewinnoptimiert denken. Kein Landwirt stellt sich die Dinger aufs Feld, weil Ihn primär sein ökologisches Gewissen gebissen hat. 

Ob das gut ist, mag ich nicht beurteilen - rein aus optischen Gründen bin ich froh, dass nicht noch mehr von den Dingern unsere Landschaften verschandeln. 

Wobei weitere Windparks vermutlich zwingend notwendig sind, wenn wir die Energiewende zu überwiegend grünem Strom schaffen wollen. 

Aber was bringen einem die ganzen Windparks, wenn der Strom einerseits nicht dahin kommt wo er in Mengen benötigt wird (...Nord / Süd Trasse dauert noch ewig) und die Anlagen abgeschaltet werden, sobald die Sonne ausgiebig scheint und die PV Anlagen das Netz vollpumpen. Bin dann wieder beim Thema Speichertechnik....


----------

